# Phrag kovachii 'Barney'



## Hugorchids (May 15, 2015)

first bloom for this plant. It's my darkest one so far. 
NS measured 15cm--i brought it home and now about 17cm


----------



## Brabantia (May 15, 2015)

The perfection for color and shape! Very nice.


----------



## cattmad (May 15, 2015)

That colour is sensational


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2015)

dang!!!


----------



## Paul (May 15, 2015)

speachless!!!! 

fantastic bloom!!!


----------



## orchideya (May 15, 2015)

Awesome! It looks almost unreal.


----------



## OrchidIsa (May 15, 2015)

:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Marco (May 15, 2015)

Very symmetrical and lovely deep color as compared to most other photos I've seen. Beautiful. Thank you


----------



## eOrchids (May 15, 2015)

Phenomenal!!! :drool:

Any chance there is a pic of the whole plant?


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 15, 2015)

So what are you going to pollinate with this?


----------



## Marco (May 15, 2015)

eOrchids said:


> Phenomenal!!! :drool:
> 
> Any chance there is a pic of the whole plant?



You definitely sound like an Eric


----------



## troy (May 15, 2015)

Very nice Kovachii!!! You are in the bay area?


----------



## e-spice (May 15, 2015)

It goes without saying but that's awesome!


----------



## eggshells (May 15, 2015)

Wow that is amazing. I'm trying one again. Hoping that third time is the charm.


----------



## Cat (May 15, 2015)

Wow. I'm going to show this picture to my baby kovachiis. Only a few.....years to go. Yup definitely need to get 1 BS kovachii now. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2015)

Nice Pk. Can you post a photo with something next to the bloom for size reference, some people still don't get how amazingly large the blooms are. Thanks for sharing. 



Marco said:


> You definitely sound like an Eric


That's what everyone should say.



troy said:


> Very nice Kovachii!!! You are in the bay area?


Don't answer if you want to keep that safe! oke:


----------



## Erythrone (May 15, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## phrag guy (May 15, 2015)

looks like one of the best


----------



## John M (May 15, 2015)

Spectacular!


----------



## Silvan (May 15, 2015)

Amazing flower! Thanks for sharing. 
I thought they were seasonal bloomers. I guess not.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2015)

Perfection!


----------



## 17andgrowing (May 15, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## Gilda (May 15, 2015)

I'm in love !


----------



## MaryPientka (May 15, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## rdlsreno (May 15, 2015)

Wow!!!!:drool:

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (May 16, 2015)

Excellent!!!! Open for how long now? Jean


----------



## Hugorchids (May 16, 2015)

It's been open for about a week now, i think they last about 3-4 weeks. one of the pollen is going to a friend and the other i may just keep for the next bloom on another plant. I haven't really thought of breeding anything with it, maybe on a very nice JF. This is my fourth kovachii bloom so it's still relatively new to me. My last one has a huge petal spread and very flat, this one has a good balance and dark.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 16, 2015)

That is an incredible flower


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 17, 2015)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## eaborne (May 17, 2015)

Fantastic!!


----------



## Migrant13 (May 17, 2015)

Amazing and what everyone else said. Certainly one of the best I have seen posted here. Of course, growing tips are always appreciated!!


----------



## phraggy (May 17, 2015)

Just wonderful.

Ed


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (May 17, 2015)

Hot stuff!! That's quite the kovachii! 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## trdyl (May 18, 2015)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## smartie2000 (May 18, 2015)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------

